# Introducing my 2 new girls (pics)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I fell in love with these two girls today. Poppy looks like she 'could' be himalayan, or have that in her....and Daisy i believe is PEW

Poppy:

















Daisy:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They're lovely, I can see why you fell for them!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Poppy looks like a poor himmi on my screen. Their both very cute though, congrats!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, i thought she was a himmi - but knew her markings weren't fantastic. They're fab little mice and i plan to breed them with Cookie


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

aww cookies sweet


----------

